

Sciencescape - First Online Map of Science - bane
http://www.sciencescape.org/news/launchstory

======
cdcox
Actually, I would really like to see a navigable map of science. What web of
science has is weak (you can check two citations back and forward) but it
really doesn't let you check out nodes or unexpectedly valuable but
potentially under-cited papers in your field. (Think a paper that several big
papers cite but no one else seems to.)

It would be nice to look at a field and be able to figure out what links
together and what areas are connected well and which are poorly. (A possible
indicator of people studying an artifact? Or perhaps an area missing out on a
possibly useful technique? Would over-linking mean a trendy field? What would
a broadly connected field mean? What would an incestuously connected one
mean?) This would also be a good way to find the 'best' reviews that everyone
cites. Add in a way to sort by year, field, and to rapidly zoom in and out on
papers and topics and you'd have a fantastically powerful way to visualize
science.

It would be even better if you could 'play the tape back' and show what the
network looks like year by year. Do fields follow a stereotyped network
behavior before exploding? Or does each explosion look different? What does
the citation map of an explosion look like? What does a field that is about to
'die' look like?

------
cing
Cool illustration but that lander is very vague, did some digging:
"Sciencescape is a Social Map of Science. It lets you explore fields, follow
teams, and share papers to stay on the leading edge and pinpoint significant
discoveries throughout history."
([http://startupnorth.ca/index/index/companies/view/sciencesca...](http://startupnorth.ca/index/index/companies/view/sciencescape))

~~~
bane
I'm wondering how it's related to <http://wbpaley.com/brad/mapOfScience/>

------
mouseman10
You can listen to one of the founders here <http://sciencechat.podomatic.com/>

Mendeley, Academia.edu and ResearchGate not 'maps of science' but
facebooks/linkedins for researchers

------
troymc
There's a lot of activity in this space, e.g. see <http://www.mendeley.com/>
and <http://academia.edu/>

------
frisco
Where are they getting the citation graph from? They hint at PubMed, but
PubMed doesn't have it.

~~~
cdcox
Could be Google Scholar. There isn't an API yet (I think) but I've seen sites
that use its numbers. It's a very vulnerable measure, unlike Web of
Knowledge's numbers. But it would work with proper filtering.

------
toisanji
What exactly is this?

~~~
jpdoctor
Lazy marketing, linking to HN.

~~~
piledhigherD
not true. the poster doesn't work for this startup
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=bane>

~~~
bane
That is correct. I just saw it and thought it looked interesting.

